# Opinion on this tank purchase?



## KAT (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi - I want to do a salt water tank (my first - I have a 75 gallon angelfish tank) and I was hoping to get opinions on this set up:

Saltwater Aquarium

I would do a live rock/fish tank (at least to start!) but I'm hoping to try corals eventually...

I appreciate your opinions...I've lurked here often and learned much from this great community. I hope to 'give back' the knowledge someday!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

It's alright sump is a little small and equipment is a little old school


----------



## Aequinoxium (Feb 1, 2015)

Skimmer is out dated, ditch the external pump and uv sterilizer


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A little old school and the sump is a little small as mentioned but for $700 not a bad buy, never hurts make an offer. good luck


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

The chiller alone is worth a chunk of mony and the tank is cool lights are old school not the best for a beginner and skimmer is old so is return pump ad well as the sump being small I would replace all thoes things if it was to set up this tank I think there are better deels out there


----------



## Aequinoxium (Feb 1, 2015)

Ps: I can set you up with a way nicer system for that price and the wave front tanks are prone to leaking


----------



## KAT (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their help and comments, I really appreciate it!
Aequinoxium, I"ll msg you re: potential build - thanks!


----------

